# Where to get a standalone credit card?



## DMcL1971 (1 Aug 2012)

I currently have an Ulster Bank Mastercard Gold. However after all the recent problems with Ulster Bank's systems, I would prefer to take my credit card business away from them.

I have bank accounts with EBS and KBC, however neither of these banks supply credit cards. MBNA do not seem to be accepting any new business. The card would be paid in full by direct debit each month so interest rates would not matter.

Is there anywhere I can get a new credit card without having to open another current account?


----------



## Crunchie (1 Aug 2012)

Tesco Visa?


----------



## DMcL1971 (1 Aug 2012)

Wow, that was quick Crunchie.

I didn't even know Tesco did anything other than shopping. But it seems they do mobiles, credit cards and insurance too. I'll give it a look, thanks.


----------



## Crunchie (1 Aug 2012)

One negative is that they don't have online account access but on the plus side you get Tesco points every time you use it. I've had one for a few years and had no problems with them. From time to time they will question transactions but they just seem a bit security paranoid which isn't really a bad thing.


----------



## Lightning (1 Aug 2012)

Plus Tesco have high credit criteria for acceptance.


----------



## theresa1 (1 Aug 2012)

You could apply to BOI and PTSB.


----------



## DMcL1971 (1 Aug 2012)

Theresa, do you know if you can get a credit card from them without having a bank accout with them?


----------



## theresa1 (1 Aug 2012)

BOI yes - PTSB I think so.


----------



## DMcL1971 (1 Aug 2012)

I think I'll make a few calls to Tesco, BOI and PTSB tomorrow.


----------



## jim.a (1 Sep 2012)

What about MBNA? I'm searching threads here so if i have missed a post about them please direct me... it's quite an expansive website (ie. on the positive: very informative)
I am just wondering what people think of MBNA or I also looked up american express
Jim


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Sep 2012)

I have a [broken link removed] which gives 0.5% cashback on purchases, but has quite a high APR if you don't clear the full amount each month — read the small print. AFAIK it's the only card currently available in Ireland to offer cashback _per se_, as opposed to Tesco Clubcard points or other rewards. I probably get back about €100-€200 a year from it, depending on usage.

I didn't have to open any other account with AIB, and I have online access to the credit card account.


----------



## DingDing (1 Sep 2012)

I have the same as Dr Moriarty.

I closed my current account but I still have the credit card.


----------



## Willy Fogg (2 Sep 2012)

jim.a said:


> What about MBNA? I'm searching threads here so if i have missed a post about them please direct me... it's quite an expansive website (ie. on the positive: very informative)
> I am just wondering what people think of MBNA or I also looked up american express
> Jim



MBNA is currently closed to new business. 

Amex is fine, but not as widely accepted as Visa/MC. Now operated out of the UK and not Ireland.


----------



## amtc (8 Sep 2012)

my mpther wanted to do a transfer at 0% to Tesco and it took forever....staff based elsewhere and they kept looking for her postcode. Eventually I just paid it off out of my BOI one


----------



## Lightning (9 Sep 2012)

amtc said:


> my mpther wanted to do a transfer at 0% to Tesco and it took forever....staff based elsewhere and they kept looking for her postcode. Eventually I just paid it off out of my BOI one



Tesco Bank systems are very UK centric with poor local customisation. Lots of reports of Irish direct debit problems, Irish postcode problems here before.


----------



## Slim (10 Sep 2012)

CiaranT said:


> Tesco Bank systems are very UK centric with poor local customisation. Lots of reports of Irish direct debit problems, Irish postcode problems here before.


 
I use Mybills.ie to pay Tesco cc each month. works flawlessly and allows me to control the payment.


----------



## Fiskar (12 Sep 2012)

Slim said:


> I use Mybills.ie to pay Tesco cc each month. works flawlessly and allows me to control the payment.


 
How do you work the payment, do you lodge in money to the account at the post office?


----------



## Slim (13 Sep 2012)

Fiskar said:


> How do you work the payment, do you lodge in money to the account at the post office?


 
It's linked to my bank current acount via my Laser card. So at about this time of the month I check the current acc with mybills.ie in mind. Incidentally, mybills usually pay first and debit my account a few days later. It's a simple matter to enter your card details onto the mybills.ie website. Only problem is a €1,500 per day payment limit which can be cumbersome at certain times of the year.


----------

